# Accupuncture - when should I start (just about to cycle!)



## Workymum (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi

Am about to undergo my fourth round of IVF, the third with DE.  

Is there an optimum time for me to start accupuncture?

I used accupuncture for my last 2 attempts but att different times and cannot remember where in the cycle I began!!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

I have never had it before but decided to go for it this time and started 2 weeks ago which is about probably 3 weeks before starting drugs - I think so far she has just been getting me used to things tbh. I got the impression that just before tx should be fine, I think starting at any time pre EC would be OK too but NO expert at all. 
Good luck x


----------



## Workymum (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks Tiny

And good luck to you! You seem to have had it rough - bestest of wishes to you xxxx


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi WorkyMum and Tiny

I had acupuncture during my cycle. I then had it just before and just after ET.

All the best for your cycles

KA xxx


----------



## Workymum (Jun 16, 2012)

Hey Karenanna - when did you have it exactly?

I've done the down reg jab and just wating to find out when I should start the meds.  Earlier is better than later but I'm very conscious of cost!!!  So looking to be a prudent as possible

x


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

I had 2 lots whilst stimming. I then had one lot the hour before ET and one lot the hour after ET. This relied on having a very flexible acupuncturist to fit in with my clinic timings. I am not sure where you are based on cycling - I was at the ARGC and used the London Acupuncture Clinic.

KA xxx


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

PS they didn't recommend treatment in the 2ww


----------



## Mel D (Jan 18, 2013)

For up to 3 months before you start IVF, during stimming (1 per week) , on day of ET if possible or at least day after if not possible and during 2 ww as it it calms you during a very stressful wait, that's what I had anyway last cycle.


----------



## Workymum (Jun 16, 2012)

Thank you both that helps xx


----------

